# My Microsoft Paint projects



## Robhedlund91 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi, I just signed up here to share my paintings/drawings projects which I do on my computer. I hope you like it! The first link is my painting of FastASMR, (Go check her Youtube channel too!) https://www.instagram.com/p/CBgrCPwDhGw/ and here's another one which I did years ago, she's a singer/songwriter called Zola Jesus https://www.instagram.com/p/tV9PDVhR25/


----------



## Robhedlund91 (Jun 18, 2020)

I thought I'd make it easier for you guys to see my projects here, if you don't use instagram! 
First paint is the youtuber FastASMR, and the second is singer/songwriter Zola Jesus.


----------



## Naeira (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello and welcome. You did this in MS Paint? It’s really good especially the background with the sea and little boat.
The portraits proportions need a bit more work but I think you’re headed in the right direction:wink:


----------



## Robhedlund91 (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you! The background was made first, and was later edited with a simple filter + Color Reduction from my phone to just experiment and then placed in MS Paint again. I had a picture (of the sea from a visit in Barcelona) all the time beside to the right while I was painting, and tried my best to make it exactly like it was, and realistic, but there was no boats and no islands in that picture. - I finally tried to draw an extra big wave (a simple white line with the Paint Brush- which ended up being a boat instead). 

I could have made the portraits better, especially color and shadows, but my hand was so stiff after many hours, and I was pretty satisfied with it so I didn't think about what can I really improve in that moment.
I place at least one more picture here, so you can see if it actually look like her haha. This was the last I did before paste her to the sea background, so it's basically made in two MS Paint projects.


----------



## Naeira (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh, now I see you managed to capture her expression and general facial features well.
You just have to be a bit more careful when working with two different projects, its like mixing two different styles... if not done right it can look off. Just remember to enjoy creating art, you’ll eventually forget about the pain :biggrin:


----------



## Robhedlund91 (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes, thanks for the advice and I appreciate that! I'm gonna think and experiment in a different way next time. I already started a new one in MS Paint


----------



## IAmACat (Jan 19, 2020)

I also work in Paint sometimes however I prefer Paint3D


----------

